# Maria by Callas



## Winslow (Jun 11, 2018)

Has anyone here seen the film, Maria by Callas?

https://en.unifrance.org/movie/44805/maria-by-callas

If so, what are your thoughts on it, as compared to previous Callas documentaries?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Have not seen it, but from the trailer you linked, it looks like a very interesting movie.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

It’s been released in Germany and France, but hasn’t made it to the UK yet.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Maybe this old thread is helpful to you: *Maria by Callas (2017 short thread)*


----------



## niknik (Oct 4, 2014)

It's been that I've seen better so far for Maria Callas and I've seen everything it has released for her. Highly reccomended


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Possibly relevant. 

Sky Arts channel has a new 1hr profile of her being broadcast on Monday Sept 10th.

Its part of a bought in series of profiles and unlikely to have uneathered much, if any, new material.


----------

